# The great ecumenical deception



## dudley (Aug 13, 2011)

Let it be stated for the record— not a single doctrine within the Roman Catholic Church that brought about the Protestant Reformation in the 16th century has been rescinded. Indeed, many new doctrines and teachings have been promulgated by popes and councils throughout the years since the Reformation. 

I believe the above statement completely as a Protestant in the 21st century.

THE GREAT ECUMENICAL DECEPTION
Like Luther, we too must stand on Scripture alone, not on the traditions of man or the traditions of churches. As the great Protestant Confessions affirm, the Bible is the only source by which all doctrines and teachers are to be judged. Christians must return to the Word of God if they desire to be a part of “the one holy Christian and apostolic church.” 
Many church leaders today would have us believe that doctrinal differences between Protestants, Roman Catholics and even non-Christian religions no longer exist. Surely this deception is helping to usher in the great harlot church prophesied in the Scriptures.

The ecumenical movement today calls upon everyone to lay aside doctrines and come together in Jesus. But under which Jesus are we to unite? Is it the Jesus Christ of the New Testament whose atonement covers all our sins, without any merit on our part? Or is it the Jesus whose atonement still requires our personal works and sufferings to achieve our salvation? Shall we all come together under the banner of the apostate church’s Jesus who denies sin, judgment and hell?

Those who espouse false doctrines and countenance the acceptance of sin within the church are instruments of Satan. We are instructed by God’s Word to turn away from them. Their dangerous and unbiblical teachings lead only to death. When is the last time you heard of people being born again after hearing perverted teachings? When is the last time you witnessed a genuine revival breaking out in a Bible-denying church? You never have, and you never will! 
IS A NEW REFORMATION POSSIBLE? 
What will it take for a new reformation to begin in the 21st century? That is a question worth pondering. Even if everything required to bring about such a reformation were fully understood across the church, how many Christians have the courage and the will necessary to bring it about? Christians who think they can experience reformation and revival while supporting denominations that have embraced immorality and abandoned biblical doctrines are sadly mistaken. 
The Scriptures are clear: “Come out from their midst and be separate, says the Lord…” (2 Cor. 6:17). “Now I urge you, brethren, keep your eye on those who cause dissensions and hindrances contrary to the teachings which you have learned, and turn away from them. For such men are slaves, not of our Lord Christ but of their own appetites; and by their smooth and flattering speech they deceive the hearts of the unsuspecting” (Romans 16:17-18). 

What do you think my brothers? IS A NEW REFORMATION POSSIBLE to re affirm the great truths of the Glorious Protestant Reformation of the 16th century?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2011)

Dudley: You are correct. There can be no ecuminical fellowship with a "church" that anathamizes "sola fide" and holds to the teachings of the Council of Trent, which Ratzinger reaffirmed recently.


----------



## dudley (Aug 13, 2011)

Amen brother Mark. We must also remember that old Joe “Rat” zinger also made a statement that we Protestants are ecclesiastical communities that do not hold the fullness of truth because we are not under the umbrella of the Pope. I renounce his statement as untrue. We have the fullness of truth under the banner of sola scriptura and sola fide . We have the truth of salvation by the grace of God and our faith in Jesus Christ alone for our salvation. We give homage and praise to God alone and not the antichrist man in Rome who Catholics call “Holy father” there is only one Holy Father in heaven and it is why I so vehemently renounce what old Joe Rat said and I renounce him as the pope and The Roman catholic church and all her apostate teachings. We who are reformed Protestants have the fullness of truth not the roman catholic church. The truth comes to us from scripture alone. We protestants do have the fullness of truth!


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 18, 2011)

Today it seems that if someone claims to know "God" then we must be in union with them.


----------



## dudley (Aug 19, 2011)

JoannaV said:


> Today it seems that if someone claims to know "God" then we must be in union with them.



Amen Joanna! "The ecumenical movement today calls upon everyone to lay aside doctrines and come together in Jesus. But under which Jesus are we to unite? Is it the Jesus Christ of the New Testament whose atonement covers all our sins, without any merit on our part? Or is it the Jesus whose atonement still requires our personal works and sufferings to achieve our salvation? Shall we all come together under the banner of the apostate church’s Jesus who denies sin, judgment and hell?"

We must remain Protestant and protest the lies of Roman catholicism.


----------



## Connor Q (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently heard a sermon by Rev David Karoon, about when unity is appropriate and when not, and leaving churches with unfaithful office-bearers. Here is a 5min clip from it. He drew out interesting parallels to times in the old testament when Israel's leaders went astray and God called those who loved him to come out from among that corrupt visible nation/church. That life and true faithfulness was to be found outside of that visible church. _Full sermon here._


----------



## dudley (Aug 19, 2011)

Connor Q said:


> I recently heard a sermon by Rev David Karoon, about when unity is appropriate and when not, and leaving churches with unfaithful office-bearers. Here is a 5min clip from it. He drew out interesting parallels to times in the old testament when Israel's leaders went astray and God called those who loved him to come out from among that corrupt visible nation/church. That life and true faithfulness was to be found outside of that visible church. _Full sermon here._



Thank You Connor, Excellent sermon. Right on the Mark. I agree completely.


----------



## baron (Aug 19, 2011)

dudley said:


> What do you think my brothers? IS A NEW REFORMATION POSSIBLE to re affirm the great truths of the Glorious Protestant Reformation of the 16th century?



Sure all things are possible with GOD.

Maybe I should post this in another thread. If not apporiate here someone please remove.

I run into a problem with how many doctrine's does one have to know to be saved? Does 1 Cor. 15:1-8 require one to know the 5 solas first to be saved? Can a person be saved and not believe those doctrine's? Who would you have more in common with a Roman Catholic who holds to the Apostles' Creed, The Nicene Creed, and The Athanasian Creed? Or to some one who denies all three? I have run in to Presbyterians, Episcopal, and others who deny all three. They deny the virgin birth, resurrection, death of Christ, his God head being the second person of the Trinity. These people seem more dangerous to me than the RCC. Now I have not know any Roman Catholics to deny these essential truths (at least to me). I remember a time when I was in the hospital emergency room for burns I suffered at work. They asked me my relgion and I said Baptist. A Protestant minister came over to me and after a while we were talking about the Apostles' Creed which he did not believe. A Roman Catholic Priest came up to me seeing how upset I was getting and stated now here is a good Catholic. I grew up RC and he knew it due to the 3 Creeds above mentioned were drilled into us. (I had never heard of The Council of Trent till years after I was saved). I had more in common with the RC preist than the Protestant minister.

So how much does a person have to know or believe to be saved and to have fellowship with. I know the RCC has a lot of bad doctrine but they also teach the Gospel. (Is not the Gospel in the Apostles' Creed)? Is there a diffrence between some one who holds to an Arminian belief, Semi Arianism, or a Amyraldism belief's. Can not they also be saved while holding on to bad doctrine? I do not think one can deny the essentials of the Gospel and be saved. But then only GOD knows who is saved.


----------

